# Newbie Just Diagnosed Today



## Carol D (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi,
I have just been diagnosed today with Type 2. I am so scared ,frightened,feel so alone don't know what to do as haven't got appointment with the diabectic nurse for a month but I want to start to do things that will help me but I haven't been given any advice on what I should or should not be eating. I so want to be in control in what diet I should be following. Would be so nice to hear from others & would welcome any advice or help & to talk


----------



## Bloden (Jul 8, 2014)

Hiya Carol D and welcome. Sorry to hear about your diagnosis. I'm sure some Type two-ers will be along soon with some advice. Don't worry.


----------



## margie (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh Carol - you sound really scared.  The good news is that there are many people here with years of experience who will be able to help you.

If you haven't been told anything you could take a look here

http://diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=10406 

though you need to scroll quite a way to get to type 2

and at the pages on Diabetes UK

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Type-2-diabetes/

There is a link to their careline on that page, so if you are feeling it would help to talk to someone they should be able to help.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi Carol, welcome to the forum  Don't panic! It's never good to get a diagnosis of diabetes, but try not to let things overwhelm you. Diabetes is a condition that can be controlled well with the right knowledge and effort. It's a shame that you have been left up in the air with little advice, but you have come to the right place for help, so please ask any and every question you may have.

Deep breath. Have a read of Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter, and get yourself a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker. These will help to calm your worries and put you in the picture regarding what you can do to help yourself and get things under control. I would also recommend getting a book about the GL (Glycaemic Load) diet. You can have a healthy, varied diet, it just takes planning and a bit of compromise here and there. Nothing is forbidden, but common sense needs to be applied for 'treats'! The GL Diet for Dummies is a good introduction.

Don't feel that you need to know everything right from Day 1. There is a lot to take in, and much of it will come with experience, so don't feel pressured to do everything 'right' from the beginning. It seems unlikely that your GP will prescribe a blood testing meter and strips, so I would recommend getting your own so you can start monitoring the effects of different food on your levels. The cheapest option we have come across here is the SD Codefree Meter with test strips at around £7 for 50. Have a look at Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S  to help you understand the value of testing.

Once again, take things at your own pace, and ask any questions you may have and we will do our best to help


----------



## Mark T (Jul 8, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Carol


----------



## stephknits (Jul 8, 2014)

Welcome carol.  I was type 2 for months (and maybe still am). So please feel free to ask away.  The links northerner has given you are great.  I particularly recommend the book 'the first year, type 2 diabetes, Gretchen Becker.  You are among friends here.


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi Carol D 
As everyone else has already said try not to panic too much.  I know that is much easier said than done, but it gets easier.  I'm pretty new to all this too and I still remember the moment they said Diabetes and the sheer panic that followed.  The key thing is it is manageable, it takes a bit of work and some changes but it can be done . Give yourself a bit of time to read all the good stuff on here, ask questions and let yourself adjust to the diagnosis.  Having to wait a month to see the nurse isn't great but it does give you some time to create a nice big list of questions for him/her and time to digest it a little.  I have type 1 so can't offer any specific dietary advice, but there are loads of people on here who can and will, so ask as many questions as you need to.  I ask squillions of questions and they haven't banned me yet!

Cath


----------



## Lurch (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi Carol, welcome to the 'club' nobody volunteers to join!

If so far you have been told little more than that you have T2, it is not surprising to be full of worries.  One thing being dx'ed T2 taught me was that we have to be more politely but firmly assertive with the medical profession than maybe before.   Diabetes has a unique way of putting the patient sometimes at odds with so-called expert opinion!

  If your first appt isn't for a month, there's no reason to wait.  Did they tell you your HBA1c?  Or your fasting blood sugar level at the time tested?  If not, ring up and ask for these numbers.  It is a start.  Tho' even this info isn't essential to get going. See the link at the top of this forum that explains what the HBA1c means.

Read all the links given above.  All the pages.  Best advice you'll get are those links. 

Start self-testing and keeping a food diary.  See the Jennifer's Advice link in Northerner's post.  Jenny Ruhl's site is full of straightforward info on blood sugar levels, self-testing, diet and such like nitty gritty.  Even gives a great nutrient calculator to balance lowering carb to higher 'safe' fats.

Don't get hung-up on diet titles like 'low carb'.  Let your self testing diary reveal which food types or quantities of what type increase your blood sugars beyond safe levels and adjust your meals accordingly and retest.  

What are safe levels?  Jenny Ruhl's site covers this in full.   We all start orf at a different point in the condition so maybe your personal targets will need to be more modest, but unless you are seriously advanced in diabetes, lowering carbs could see a return to healthier bloods if you persevere with diet and exercise alone.  Sadly some folks get discouraged about the efficacy of diet and exercise alone from what I read. 

The standard mantra is that only your GP can advise.  This is of course true.  But if your GP or DN tells you not to bother self-testing or just go on eating the standard high-carb diet, you have the right to read the wide body of literature on T2 that says this is 'poo' advice.    Tho' we T2s have to also learn to be diplomats with oddly misguided medics.  Good luck.


----------



## Ginny (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi Carol im newly diagnosed too (beginning of June) and I too felt completely alone and a bit scared.

one of the things that helped HUGELY was going into Tesco and picking up the 'Type 2 Diabetes' booklet, it is free and produced by Diabetes UK There is masses of information in there to help you take back some control. I have lost 6lbs already and recognising that my diet was pretty crap. I am feeling less tired and I am peeing less oftwn already.  I am taking a low dose of Metformin (1 tablet aday) and I really would like to try managing this by diet alone. My Millymoles, as I refer to them were 9 and 8.7 over 2 fasting blood  tests and my hba1c was 63........ I dont really understand yet what all that means..... but I am learning! My 'DESMOND' day is not until October which is way too long to wait and I am going down to the chemist in a minute to see if I can get a blood glucose meter. 

Watch out for all the diabetes forums online some of them are just a long list of posts saying my diabetes is worse than your diabetes...... really not helpful!!!

lets take back control!!!! 
X Ginny


----------



## Northerner (Jul 10, 2014)

Ginny said:


> Hi Carol im newly diagnosed too (beginning of June) and I too felt completely alone and a bit scared.
> 
> one of the things that helped HUGELY was going into Tesco and picking up the 'Type 2 Diabetes' booklet, it is free and produced by Diabetes UK There is masses of information in there to help you take back some control. I have lost 6lbs already and recognising that my diet was pretty crap. I am feeling less tired and I am peeing less oftwn already.  I am taking a low dose of Metformin (1 tablet aday) and I really would like to try managing this by diet alone. My Millymoles, as I refer to them were 9 and 8.7 over 2 fasting blood  tests and my hba1c was 63........ I dont really understand yet what all that means..... but I am learning! My 'DESMOND' day is not until October which is way too long to wait and I am going down to the chemist in a minute to see if I can get a blood glucose meter.
> 
> ...



Hi Ginny, welcome to the forum  It sounds like you have got yourself off to a good start, learning about your diabetes and taking control! One thing I would suggest (if it's not too late!) would be to look at getting an SD Codefree Meter with test strips at around £7 for 50 - you'll find that most shop-bought meters have strips that can cost up to £30 for 50 strips.

Have a look at my response further up this thread for some links to some good reading matter. You'll find that people here are very friendly and happy to help with any questions you may have, and we like to take a positive approach at all times (although it's perfectly acceptable to have a good old moan if the need arises! )

I look forward to hearing more from you, well done on your weight loss


----------



## Namaste (Jul 12, 2014)

Hello Ginny
You ahve come to the best place. I was diagnosed just 3 weeks ago and here has been such a support and help. Also, the Diabetes UK care line where you can talk or cry to an advisor most of the day. They are lovely and very helpful.
I echo what the others have said - read all the links. They will help you out. Another thing which has really helped me monitor my eating is the Carbs and Cals app (Android or iphone) where you can estimate your carbs and keep track of them. I log all my food in it and it's been very helpful with the blood testing for keeping track of what makes me go high and low.
Keep asking questions. People here are lovely!
Jane


----------

